# mono vs braid and graphite vs fiberglass



## jspin32 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey guys
I'm looking to get a new outfit for estuary fishing soon 
I'm only going to be doing baitfishing with this combo as i already have a lures combo
So should i go for fiberglass or graphite, and mono or braid?
Also when baitfishing for bream, flathead, whiting and small jews am i better of
going for a baitrunner reel?
Any help would be appreciated
Thanks
Jack


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

A Graphite rod with good quality mono. 
i use a Shimano Jewel 3-6kg and Okuma Flame FA30 nice smooth drag and great rod


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm still fishing close to the way the Aborigines use to but my prefefence for bait fishing is mono (edited). The only reason being there's less wear and tear on the line through rolling around in the current and brushing up against snags etc.

If you want sensitivity or your line isn't likely to come in contact with rocks and roots then braid is king.

Others will have much more experience on this topic.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Try the search button


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Graphite rod for sure, if you want a ballsy rod maybe go with something like a 3-6kg Trion. Top it off with some quality mono such as Maxima and you will be the best stinking baito out on the water!


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

How about using a flourocarbon line like berkely Vanish instead of mono, it fishes like mono but has the same advantages as flouro, about $23 for 250m if i remember correctly


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

jspin32 said:


> Hey guys
> I'm looking to get a new outfit for estuary fishing soon
> I'm only going to be doing baitfishing with this combo as i already have a lures combo
> So should i go for fiberglass or graphite, and mono or braid?
> ...


like a lot of questions there are probably as many ideas as there are people...

I fish both lures and bait using the same rods. I normally carry three rods on the ocean and two in the esturies and all my casting rods are graphite. Get the stiffest ones you can afford. I use braid on all my reels with short flouro leaders and replace the fluro at the frst sign of wear and tear. With the rods it is important to remember not to "high-stick" them but if you keep them low to the water you are using them within their limitations. On my overhead baitcaster I run fluro from start to finish as the braid is fine enough to pull in behind the barrel.

cheers

John


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Graphite - IM6 drop shot is ideal (a little more robust than the more expensive IM7 and IM8). I doubt you would want to go back to glass after you do.
I tried the new low stretch mono for very light line. Lasted a month then back to braid. Others like the mono, but again I wont be going back.
Baitcaster is not necessary but probably a personal preference. I would (and do) stick with an egg beater. baitcasters should be better in terms of line twist, but eggbeaters have a better feel imo.


----------



## Lovey (Aug 4, 2010)

Graphite for me if you take good care of your gear and yo-zuri hybrid or berkley vanish is much better than mono.I have used power pro braid for about 6 years now and i now only have it on my surf gear. I find yo zuri hybrid and vanish sit right between braid and mono with the added bonus of not having to tie leaders to the braid on a yak if there is a bit of breeze or it`s cold and my fingers don`t work.

Cheers Rob


----------

